
Lithuania: Europe’s secret tech powerhouse? - eddylt
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/03/08/lithuania-europes-secret-tech-powerhouse/
======
tomaspagirys
Lithuania is not only the secret tech powerhouse, but also the whole gateway
to Eastern Europe - [http://aciety.com/](http://aciety.com/)

------
neringa
For some reason some big startups are missed here. Like Xtgem for example..

------
WhyMeSoBad
Some of these startups are gonna be huge, no doubt about it!

